# Price of a cockapoo



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I am looking at a puppy from a small litter (of 3) who is priced at £1000, due to the size of the litter and ensuing costs. This is from an approved breeder but seems a little high perhaps and I wonder if this is normal or too pricey? The breeder sounds totally above board and caring by the way.

Thank you


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Anything between £600 - £1200!!
I find the average approx £800
But then again you can't put a price on a healthy puppy & good breeder
Good luck - exciting times x


----------



## Aly (Mar 27, 2015)

I paid £800 for my Lucy, the breeder wasn't an approved cockapoo breeder. I googled her phone number and name etc and found out she was a cocker spaniel breeder. Dad was a well known stud poodle with full health checks.
I did look at a local well known breeder and they were asking £1000. Also I was on a waiting list with Lorton Cockapoos and I have been informed they have 2 litters available now, they are asking £950.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tinman said:


> Anything between £600 - £1200!!
> I find the average approx £800
> But then again you can't put a price on a healthy puppy & good breeder
> Good luck - exciting times x


Thank you - thats why I think too. I just wanted to check though


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks Aly
Lorton don't show any available pups on their site at the moment. I'm viewing this pricey pup tomorrow so hopefully will have a clear and positive sense of how things are. 
I'm very excited


----------



## caz3 (Mar 27, 2014)

Harley was 850 seems to be about average price


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, that does seem to be a fair average price. I'll report back tomorrow after viewing!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

The approved lists aren't official they're set up by breeders and their friends. Yes there are criteria involved but they have no official status .


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Does that apply to the CCGB list of approved breeders?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The CCGB is a group of breeders - think of it as a marketing tool rather than any assurance of quality breeding and do your own research to make sure the key tests have been done and the pup will be raised in the way you feel is right.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They do have an extensive list of criteria that is there for you to view but that's not to say that breeders who aren't on their list aren't any good, as good or better. Other breeders may not be aware the list exists. 
Your own personal criteria may be different , some people would want a home reared pup others would be happy with a commercial breeder. There are breeders on their list I personally would be happy to get a pup from others maybe not , I agree do your own research x

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=8339

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=10510


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

This is a home reared pup that I've just viewed and have no qualms whatsoever as to buying from this lovely woman. She will be visiting my house soon too before I pay any deposit which I've never heard of before. Lovely little litter and gorgeous house and adoring mum. I'd post photos if I could find out how, as I cant see a 'photos and albums' link in my control panel??!

http://s300.photobucket.com/user/lulu155/media/pups_zpskyteau2z.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous!! The wait will feel like forever - but a great time to get puppy shopping & puppy proofing and puppy name picking!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous babies and sounds like a lovely breeder


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Wow. Gorgeous!
Hope your home visit goes well


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Absolutely! Can't wait! 

Thanks Tinman☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Many thanks Marzi ☺


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

2ndhandgal said:


> Gorgeous babies and sounds like a lovely breeder


Yes, she seemed lovely! 
Thank you 😊


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great that your happy. Your puppy looks lovely. She sounds super if she wants to know where her pups are going ,fantastic. x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks wifiboy, and going back to your earlier comment re the CCGB breeders list, I did research that (and them) further and totally understand what you were saying. There are indeed breeders on there that seem to have a bad reputation elsewhere. Thank you.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

When we were looking for an Obi, my first port of call was CCGB for breeders. Spent hours googling them, calling them and chatting. I decided on two and put my name down for puppies in their next litter. 

One said I would get first choice... But even though I responded to her email within 20 mins, the first two I said I would be interested in were gone. The second one sent me pics and we exchanged several emails. When it came to organising a visit... Nothing. Phone calls unanswered and emails not responded to.

So, I started my research again... Didn't choose from a CCGB breeder puppy. 

No matter what you think is best, it may notbe. Go with your gut instinct. Costs are more expensive now than ever. The cheap puppies I saw just weren't right... Something about the breeders just weren't right...


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, I think gut instinct is important. Glad it worked out for you and Obi.


----------

